# Fuel Injector Cleaner



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

My truck is at 67K miles now, would it be worthwhile to use some injector-cleaner fluid the next time I fill up? or is it a gimmick that doesn't really make a difference?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

I use MDR's Stor-N-Start. It is a stabilizer and cleaner. That way, even if the injectors don't need cleaning, I'm getting something for the effort. Can't say I've noticed any difference, but I may have if I didn't use it.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

In most (not all) cases, injector cleaner is not needed in our trucks or cars. I used to believe it was and would spend big $$ on Techron at every oil change. Stopped using years ago and there is NO difference at all.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

I've used some stuff called Lucas injector cleaner.. it costs about $5; I put it in every 3 months or so, and I've noticed I'm getting between 50-100 extra kilometres on tank. You can get it basically anywhere I believe.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Occasional use of a _good_ injector cleaner is smart. Plenty of gas out there is of questionable quality or contaminated. And, the new eco-friendly formulas are highly unstable ... and begin to break down after just a few months. Highly contaminated fuel systems are a very expensive fix.

I use or used Red Line SI-1, Chevron Techron and/or Schaeffer Neutra 131 over the past few years.

I might spend $10-15 on this stuff per year. That's it.


----------



## Jebus23 (Jun 16, 2005)

personlly i dont use it and i think its a waste. i got a 90 pathfinder with 123000 under the hood and it runs like new. i never put any of that in my tank


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Jebus23 said:


> personlly i dont use it and i think its a waste. i got a 90 pathfinder with 123000 under the hood and it runs like new. i never put any of that in my tank


I've never made a claim on my auto insurance. Should I just drop it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I run Techron on all of my vehicles and I only run Chevron gasoline that has Techron in it for my SE-R. Techron has been proven to be safe, effective, and relatively inexpensive. I have introduced many of my friends to Techron gasoline and while it costs a couple of pennys more, the increase in mileage justifies the cost.


----------



## davee1 (Sep 9, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> I've used some stuff called Lucas injector cleaner.. it costs about $5; I put it in every 3 months or so, and I've noticed I'm getting between 50-100 extra kilometres on tank. You can get it basically anywhere I believe.


That's the stuff that I use too. That's good stuff. Here in the States you can find it at Kragen, and other places but Kragen is close to my house. My dad is the one who introduced me to the stuff. Rough idle? This stuff may clear it up. Definitely makes a difference. It has, on more than one occasion, cleared up some rough idle probs on all my vehicles. I now use it as preventive maintenance. I put some in the gas tanks every few thousand miles. Red Line makes some good stuff too, but Lucas is cheaper, and I've used both, and there seems to be no difference to me, so I go with cheaper price.

At 67K miles, why not try some? It won't hurt.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I assume you are talking about Lucas UCL?

I've been tempted to try this ... but heard that UCL really affects UOAs ... a small concern for most ... but not for me.

Is this stuff cheaper thatn Red Line SI-1? The Red Line cleasner is $5 per pint. I think the last time I looked at Lucas UCL, it was $2-3 for a much smaller bottle.

I'm using Marvel Mystery Oil for the past 6 weeks or so as a test. Other than that, I've been using Fuel Power on a more regular basis: 

http://www.lubecontrol.com/fuel.htm


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Zac said:


> I run Techron on all of my vehicles and I only run Chevron gasoline that has Techron in it for my SE-R. Techron has been proven to be safe, effective, and relatively inexpensive. I have introduced many of my friends to Techron gasoline and while it costs a couple of pennys more, the increase in mileage justifies the cost.


I've been filling up at Petro Canada and they've added Tactrol to all grades of their gas. I've also noticed a considerable difference in fuel economy. A month ago, I was getting 404km after using 30 liters. Now, I'm getting about 420km out of 30 liters. I mainly drive in the city and I still can't really believe I'm getting better fuel economy. 

Tactrol is basically like Techron. I'll be sticking with Petro Canada as they also offer 5.5 cents off the pumps when using the Citibank Mastercard with the Petro Canada logo. Other places only offer 3.5 cents off, except for Superstore and Save of Foods gas bars.


----------



## davee1 (Sep 9, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> I assume you are talking about Lucas UCL?
> 
> I've been tempted to try this ... but heard that UCL really affects UOAs ... a small concern for most ... but not for me.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm talkin' Lucas UCL, and it's cheaper than Red Line...it's about 8 bucks a quart at Kragen and you can get it even cheaper if you can find someone to order gallons for you. Kragen won't do that though, 'cause I asked them.
What is UOAs?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

UOAs are "Used Oil Analyses" ... lab tests of used oil sampls to show wear trends.

If you search this site using the acronym "UOA" you should be able to find examples here.


----------

